# Samba - unix/windows password sync

## bizonek

Intus

Mam problem z synchronizacja hasla, domena cala dziala i zmieniam hasla bez problemow ale niestety nie moge zsynchronizowac hasla. Prosze o pomoc.

```
   encrypt passwords = yes 

   passwd chat debug = yes

   pam password change = yes 

   obey pam restrictions = yes

   ldap passwd sync = yes 

   unix password sync = yes 

   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

   idmap backend = ldapsam:ldap://127.0.0.1/

   passdb backend = ldapsam:ldap://127.0.0.1/ 

```

PAM przechodzi ale oczywiscie windows XP klientowi odpowiada ze "decode_pw_buffer: incorrect password length (474862619)."

Bez unix password sync haslo sie zmienia w windzie a haslo unix z powloki bash sie tez zmienia bez problemow tylko jak zjednoliczyc to  :Sad: 

----------

## Qlawy

Trochę nie rozumiem, ale czy dobrze ustawionego masz pama i nsswitch.conf, o ile robiłeś tę domenę wg HOWTO jakich dużo w Internecie, albo wg gentoo-wiki to powinno zmieniać hasełka bez większego problemu. Tzn u mnie zmienia. Akurat moja wirtualna farma chwilowo leży i nie mam jak dokładnie sprawdzić konfigu.

----------

## bizonek

robilm z wiki-gentoo. 

# nsswitch.conf

passwd:      files ldap

shadow:      files ldap

group:       files ldap

# /etc/pam.d/samba  

auth       required     pam_smbpass.so nodelay

account    include      system-auth

session    include      system-auth

password   required     pam_smbpass.so nodelay smbconf=/etc/samba/smb.conf

# /etc/pam.d/system-auth

auth       required     pam_env.so

auth       sufficient   pam_unix.so likeauth nullok

auth       sufficient   pam_ldap.so use_first_pass

auth       required     pam_deny.so

account    sufficient   pam_unix.so

account    sufficient   pam_ldap.so

#password   required     pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3

password   required     pam_cracklib.so minlen=8 retry=3

password   sufficient   pam_unix.so nullok md5 shadow use_authtok

password   sufficient   pam_ldap.so use_authtok

password   required     pam_deny.so

session    required     pam_limits.so

session    required     pam_unix.so

session    optional     pam_ldap.so

----------

